# free dental



## kai (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone on here know of places where free dental is available in Canada or at greatly reduced prices? I'm on the east coast right now (Nova Scotia) but I can go anywhere and I'll be heading back to BC in July.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 6, 2008)

Major universities usually have super cheap dental work here in the US (because you're letting their students use your teeth as schoolwork). I'm not sure if there's a similar deal in Canada.


----------



## spoorprint (Jun 7, 2008)

We have two community colleges that do dental work to train their dental assistant
students, but they're limited to cleanings, x-rays, and fillings.


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 8, 2008)

Here in VA it's easy to get free dental work from students, same as Curb said.


----------

